# RE: Catskill Mountain Orchids now Open!!!



## tocarmar (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I just opened a store selling Orchids, eventually some carnivorous plants, & other regular house plants. It is located @ 65 West Bridge St. Catskill, NY 12414. I am open all this week 10:00am. - 6:00pm. The regular hours will be starting Thursday Nov. 13th - Sunday 10:00am. - 6:00pm.
pics to follow


Thanks,
Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 1, 2008)

:clap::clap: CONGRATS Tom!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats..!!! Wishing you lots of business..


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Tom. Best of luck in your business endeavor.

Will you have a website?


----------



## Gilda (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations :clap:...wish I lived closer !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 1, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Congratulations :clap:...wish I lived closer !



Ditto! All the best. :clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 1, 2008)

*Here are some store pics!!!*

The window sign!! Sorry about the reflection!!!







Here are some plants!!












Thanks All!!! :wink:
I will eventually get a website, & offer some on e-bay, but I will offer some here also. I have around 55-60 orchids in spike/bud/flower now!! 
Some individual flowers next post.

Tom


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 1, 2008)

*Flower pics*

Paph. Ruby Mist x Cocoa Cherry






Hsinying Maru x Hampshire Raven






Wils. Aloha Sparks 'Edna's Flame'


----------



## Heather (Nov 1, 2008)

Excellent! Let me know if and when you want a vendor forum here.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2008)

congratulations and good luck!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck! Do you have any plans for engaging the local clientele?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, I live in Valatie and at some point we'll need to meet. Your maybe a half hour or so from me. My wife might not like it that I have access to more orchids year round but I will


----------



## Hien (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulation , wishing you lot of clients & great business.
I have a few questions:
- is the location a busy one w/ lot of pedestrian trafic?
-Should the windows be a little bit more enticing?


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 2, 2008)

Ross,
Yes, I would like to get together with other growers/hobbyists ect. & put on some shows ect. because there really isn't any shows around here. NYC's was cancelled & Albany I think has 1 a year.

Bob,
Yes we will have to meet. I am at the store everyday this week or call me 518-929-3412.

Hein,
I am working on the sign for the window. I have to get permits ect.
There is alot of both ped. & vehicle traffic, I am on the main road that leads to Main St. The high school is just down the road.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations and well wishes, Tom!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## bench72 (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck with the business. Hope all those mums and dads taking their kids to school are drawn into the addiction and buy loads of plants from you!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

Good Luck. I recommend you get some plants and flyers to the cushy stores in Woodstock also!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 3, 2008)

Good luck! A labor of love. 

-Ernie


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats...will have to stop the next time I am passing. How far off of the Thruway are you?


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 4, 2008)

Ron,
It is around 5 miles, driving through town about 10 minutes. I look forward to meeting you.

Tom


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 4, 2008)

Tom we don't put on an orchid show in Albany but there is a garden show in the spring. You may wish to look into that as a venue for selling. There are also many farmer's markets around. I bet the one in Saratoga would be a good place to sell orchids


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 4, 2008)

Ron,
Thanks for the info!! I thought there was an orchid show in Albany, I must have thought the garden show was an orchid show!! But iI will check into it to see if I can set up a booth there. I have been selling @ the Rhinebeck Flea Market for the last 2 years, & will probably do that + the Rhinbeck Fair (Dutchess County) this year. I have information for doing the Woodstock Farmers Market also.

Tom


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

That is great!!!! Gongrats and have nice start!!!! I wish I could pay you a visit...:drool:


----------

